# Spinning wheels too a museum



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Well i made all those rare type spinning wheels and here they sit, nobody cares enough to even come and see them.
Soooooo i think i`ll look around and see if a museum would want them to display as kinda the history of some odd style spinners.
Can`t afford to take them anywhere or have a trailer to haul them.
Happy Resurrection day.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Pitchy, if you start a thread in the antique wheels forum on Ravelry, you may get some ideas. You may even get someone who wants to buy some Of your creations!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Good to 'see' you Pitchy!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope, don`t want to sell anything but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Create your own museum. If you can travel with your wheels and even other contraptions, I'm sure there are fairs that would love to have you come and display the wheels, especially groups who do re enactments or pioneer days events. You could take orders for those who want one, or bring a couple of extra that you could sell. Events will pay you to bring the wheels, pay you extra for a lecture.

You would create a package: a letter of introduction, a glossy page of lovely pictures of your wheels, and a price list. Send these out to groups who have an interest in your work. You can simply display your work and be there to answer questions or give lecture with audience participation (fills up time if you have someone spin on one or more of the wheels and offers a better show). You can offer a better rate for staying in the area: morning session at the public library, afternoon session at the senior center in a nearby town, all day at the pioneer festival at the next town.

The cost of hauling them would be covered in your fees.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I better explain more, thanks for the ideas but my life is such a mess that i can`t do that.
I`m on a pension from the service so i can`t have any other income or they will take that away. We live way below the poverty level but that doesn`t matter to the gov.
I`m sick most of the time and i live by family and realitives that are the most selfish uncaring people i have ever met.
It`s so bad we had to leave and go to TX for seven months the first time and a month the second time.
I built all those spinning wheels to give me something to do so i wouldn`t go insane and because i was invited here and i wanted to contribute and do things for some of you.
Money isn`t important to me all i wanted was to be happy but i guess that isn`t possible in this lifetime.
Sorry for the rant but wanted ya all to understand it never has been about selling anything, i`d rather give them to someone that can`t afford to buy one or donate them so people can see them.
They`er nothing special anyway as i`m not very good with wood and some of them need work.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi Pitchy it is so nice to see you again. I am sorry for all your troubles. Life can really suck sometimes, so can some people. It just isn't fair.

Don't belittle your work it is fabulous! I believe you live close to WIHH. Perhaps some of her fiber guild friends might be able to help you and /or take them off your hands.

I'd still post in the antique forum on Ravelry. If you don't want to sell them perhaps you can give them away for the price of shipping.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well Bless your heart. I've got no advice, just a big cyber hug to give you.
I'm sorry things are so hard for you. I'd love to at least see a picture of your wheels. I'm pretty new to spinning, but find all the different types of wheels utterly facsinating!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Pitchy, I have no advice either, but if we were closer I know my husband would help ...

For what it's worth, your posts with the pictures of your creations brought lots of joy to the readers of this forum.

Have a blessed Resurrection Sunday.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

hercsmama said:


> Well Bless your heart. I've got no advice, just a big cyber hug to give you.
> I'm sorry things are so hard for you. I'd love to at least see a picture of your wheels. I'm pretty new to spinning, but find all the different types of wheels utterly facsinating!


If ya search this forum ya should be able to find all the pics, and thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Pitchy, 
I have thoroughly enjoyed seeing your work and thank you for sharing it. 
I find that working with my hands is what I like to do best. It does bring satisfaction and "sanity". I also find a great deal of comfort in that God first created a garden and then His Son Jesus worked with his hands as a carpenter, before he did his Greatest work for us.  
A blessed Resurrection Sunday and Peace to you,
jd


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Pitchy, I'm sure we can find homes for your wheels with loving spinners if that's what you'd like. Can you barter without the government getting up in your face about 'trades'? Cause they are wonderful pieces of work and I'm sure that there are people who'd happily give them a home and ... send you a gift of something useful in trade.

Sending peaceful thoughts your way.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

They`ll have to just sit where they are for now, i might just run away and go live in a shack in the desert.
I`m stuck in a miserable situation that never gets better and don`t know how to fix it, i`ve tried for years.
Beleave me that if i hadn`t turned my life over to Christ many years ago i probably wouldn`t be here now. I`ve spread Gods word, did everything i could for everyone i know, supported everyone and got nothing but slapped in the face.
Satan don`t like me much because of it and i`m sure he is behind all this but that`s ok i`ll win this battle in the end.
Don`t know what i`m going to do right now, don`t worry and i appreciate your concerns just pray for the wife and I.
Thanks.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh my! I went looking, and all I can say is you have a wonderful talent, and imagination!
The ones I saw were beautiful. Loved the Chinese one especially.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

hercsmama said:


> Well Bless your heart. I've got no advice, just a big cyber hug to give you.
> I'm sorry things are so hard for you. I'd love to at least see a picture of your wheels. I'm pretty new to spinning, but find all the different types of wheels utterly facsinating!


Here`s a few videos of some of my wheels, don`t mind the ugly grump running them.
This is about half of them, the rest are pictures

click on the pictures.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

They are wonderful! Thank you for sharing the video.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Pine pendulum wheel.

vid.


pics.









Red oak.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, Pitchy, I hadn't seen the mule spinner before ... that's amazing!

Please know that even though I can't come see these in person, you certainly made me happy just by sharing your pictures and videos.

I hope that you can find some peace - I know it can sure be hard when the world seems to gang up on you and everything goes wrong, but you *do* add value to this world, and you *do* have gifts to offer and you *are* much loved, by God, and by some of the folks He has put here on this earth, too.

Blessings to you and yours, Pitchy.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

> I have every intention of coming and meeting you, Pitchy. I'm sorry you couldn't make it to the Fiber Retreat just a few miles from your place a couple of weeks back -those girls would have LOVED meeting you. I told them all about you and we were hoping you'd drop in. Getting all of those ladies out to your place would have been like herding cats.


Re-read the point of my thread, one doesn`t feel like going anywhere when they are depressed and don`t feel good.
I still get flack from my lousy relatives because i didn`t attend their picnics, they don`t even consider what it must be like to have IBS and everything you eat goes right through you.
All they can do is whine because i didn`t show up for their event, which reminds me of when Jesus left this earth and Peter was standing there complaining about how they were going to get by if Jesus left. Jesus turned to him and said get behind me Satan, selfishness.
I`m not pointing fingers at you WIHH i`m just saying i`d would of loved to attend your get together but at the moment it wasn`t possible, sorry.
I`ve found that this is why i shouldn`t get involved with anything because i don`t fit in and people don`t find me acceptable or a social person.
I do hope everyone enjoyed my posts and pictures, that`s good enough for me.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I understand if you can't earn money. But, you are allowed birthday gifts? People might like to send you a little cash for your birthday or at Christmas. Nudge nudge wink wink.

Can your wife earn money?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Maura said:


> I understand if you can't earn money. But, you are allowed birthday gifts? People might like to send you a little cash for your birthday or at Christmas. Nudge nudge wink wink.
> 
> Can your wife earn money?


I'm liking this idea. Afterall, a gift is a gift!:goodjob:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I think anyone would be lucky to get one of your wheels.  Y'all amaze me with your talents. I am planning on starting spinning this fall, after I finish my degree, and have copious amounts of spare time to fill with fibery arts. If I keep hanging around here I will have a couple of sheep in the backyard. 

I hear you on the not fitting in at social events. There is a woods somewhere that is missing its hermit because I am not living there.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

> There is a woods somewhere that is missing its hermit because I am not living there.


That be me.

Nope wife can`t have income either.
I`ll see what happens, no hurry about anything


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey friends i want to be clear that i wasn`t talking about anyone here in regarrds to coming over, it`s people i know around me.
Nothing against anyone here.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Pitchy said:


> Here`s a few videos of some of my wheels, don`t mind the ugly grump running them.
> This is about half of them, the rest are pictures
> 
> click on the pictures.




and the red one, i call her die rote lola, found a very loving home :spinsmiley:

pitchy don't put your light under the scheffel (don't know the right vocabular for that german word) 
your work is awesome and you enlightened a lot of people here on this forum. there was not one that did not appreciate your work.

if it helps, after the rain , there will always be sunshine 
sending you and your wife some love and my husband says hi too


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

susanne said:


> and the red one, i call her die rote lola, found a very loving home :spinsmiley:
> 
> pitchy don't put your light under the scheffel (don't know the right vocabular for that german word)
> your work is awesome and you enlightened a lot of people here on this forum. there was not one that did not appreciate your work.
> ...


Wonder if that word would be basket?
Thanks Susanne, as with everyone there`s good days and bad days, just been having a lot of the later.
I still feel bad about the winder though.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pitchy,

I dont really have any consoling type words for you. I leave that to other people who are more in tune with it.
Life gets sucky, that much I do know.


I just want to add to the throng of people who who have been inspired by your creativity.
You Do, in fact, totally rock. :rock:

It is just that you have an artistic temperament.
My condolences on that. 

This is how the math works:
Artistic temperament + IBS = posts like this.

We all love you here! :kissy:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks gone-a-milkin for the kind words. (((((HUG)))))


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I understand WIHH and agree compleatly with staying home, we shut our gate and stay here most the time.
Pretty, well in a few weeks i`ll have teeth again so i might even crack a smile. lol.
Figure this one, i`ve gained over 20 lbs since i had my teeth pulled a month or so ago, gues them bad teeth wern`t helping much huh.
If i can wear my guns and look like i want and be left alone i`m happy, i fear there may be bad times coming so find out who your true friends are and make a plan.
God Bless all.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Pitchy,
> 
> 
> It is just that you have an artistic temperament.
> My condolences on that.


yup, and reminds me of van gogh.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Pitchy said:


> Wonder if that word would be basket?
> Thanks Susanne, as with everyone there`s good days and bad days, just been having a lot of the later.
> I still feel bad about the winder though.


why? the winder is fine  
just needed a bit tune up, that's all.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

If i had my way i`d build all spinning wheels from steel, put ball bearings in them then there wouldn`t be any problems wood creates.
Might be a little heavy though.


----------

